# Changing clinics during treatment



## Jennywins (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi all 

I have viewed from afar for a while at some of the great discussions on here but thought I would take the plunge and try my own post! So very quick overview, myself and my partner (same sex female couple) have just had a BFN on our second IUI (Non medicated)

We have had concerns about the clinic since we started but having invested both time (partner is 38...!) and money we were reluctant to walk away and start again somewhere new.  Has anyone been in this situation before? Just curious as to what you did/would do?

Thanks all 

Jen


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Bother just wrote a reply and iPad crashed.

In a nutshell my wife and I have thought the same way.  We've had two negatives at the same clinic and will do a medicated IUI next month.  Hopefully it works but if not we will move to ivf at same clinic.  We feel we've invested too much time and money into the clinic to change.  I find the clinic not to treat as as individuals and also feel that if we had unlimited money they would be more helpful.

If we don't get a positive after the next IUI or ivf we will look at treatment abroad.  I don't won't to do a ivf abroad without doing one in the UK first.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jennywins (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks so much for the response  Sorry it has taken a while to come back here! 

After another exchange of unbelievably unprofessional emails from our clinic we decided we had no choice but to look at starting again somewhere else  

So far things look to be good.  The new clinic wants to run a Hycose on my partner (this wasn't done at the first clinic) but other than that and the cost for moving our samples it doesn't look like we will be having to repeat any tests and they will take the results and paper work from the first clinic 

Fingers crossed for you guys whatever happens 

x


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Good luck with the new clinic and sorry to hear about the old now, maybe report to HFEA.  They are regulating body and should record any complaints.

I had a HyCoSy it wasn't that bad although I did get cramps later so make sure to tell partner to have painkillers ready for after.


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

sorry to hear people are having trouble with their clinics my wife and I have also had a similar situation. we moved clinics and we didnt need to repeat tests either. we found the new clinic to have  higher standards of care and individualised protocols so our treatment felt positive from the start. we are now celebrating 4 months being pregnant..  GCRM was were we moved to so would recommend them highly belfast or their glasgow clinic great pregnancy statistics


----------



## Jennywins (Oct 10, 2014)

Congratulations Catherine that is wonderful news for you both  

I genuinely thought there would be a need to repeat tests and had I realised earlier we might have already made the move! 

Mrsww thanks for the pain killer pointer  Don't worry an HFEA complaint is on the way.  We are done and moved on but I wouldn't want other people treated the same way.  It seems there is a general attitude that if you need fertility treatment you are desperate and will put up with unprofessionalism! 

Big love to you all


----------

